

The Inanity of Airport "Security" - gruseom
http://jetlagged.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/28/the-airport-security-follies/

======
timr
Here's what I don't understand: you can only take 3 oz of liquid or "gel" onto
an airplane, but you can take _unlimited_ amounts of powders and solids.

Assuming, for the moment, that every piece of carry-on luggage is screened for
explosives (doesn't seem to be true, but let's go with it), what's stopping
the enterprising terrorist from smuggling aboard a dangerous powder that
_isn't_ an explosive?

I'm not even an expert in the area, and I can think of a few.

------
aston
This is Patrick Smith of Salon.com's Ask the Pilot series.

[http://www.salon.com/tech/col/smith/2007/12/21/askthepilot25...](http://www.salon.com/tech/col/smith/2007/12/21/askthepilot258/index.html?source=rss&aim=/tech/col/smith)

Great writing and also a great inside look at the industry.

------
rms
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_theater>

------
edw519
Those with the wherewithal to wage battle against this idiocy would simply
rather fly privately.

<http://netjets.com/>

Now that planes are the new buses, can't say that I blame them.

~~~
awt
I wish I had 130K to spend on 25 hours of flight time.

~~~
edw519
Then stop reading this and get back to work.

(Do what I say, not what I do.)

